# Tips from 5 of my 6 rides today



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

A new record for me. Got tips from 5 of my 6 total rides today. The tips totaled 34% of my total fares.
Wish it was like this everyday.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Barely any tips for me lately...did get $10 cash tip from a 24 yo restaurant server earlier this week though...


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Illini said:


> A new record for me. Got tips from 5 of my 6 total rides today. The tips totaled 34% of my total fares.
> Wish it was like this everyday.


Good for you. Seriously. Where do you drive? Market?


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Illini said:


> A new record for me. Got tips from 5 of my 6 total rides today. The tips totaled 34% of my total fares.
> Wish it was like this everyday.


Glad to hear! I always tip. Than again most people don't believe me but whatever. I don't care.

A person who use to be a taxi driver said you don't have to go broke tipping even just $1 is good. Though I normally tip $2 to $5. Depending on how far I go and the total cost of the trip.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

My weekend i only worked 8 hours on saturday and sunday but 12 of my 18 trips for $44 or almost 30% increase to my earnings. Just goes to show how good it can be if everone just tips a little even.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I gave a ride to an Uber driver on Sat, we talked about surges and low rates and how it is harder to make good earnings. He said good luck man, no tip though


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Noticed former drivers don’t tip. Had a few and we even talked about tipping .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Illini said:


> A new record for me. Got tips from 5 of my 6 total rides today. The tips totaled 34% of my total fares.
> Wish it was like this everyday.


The way IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN SINCE THE BEGINNING !

" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

ng4ever said:


> A person who use to be a taxi driver said you don't have to go broke tipping even just $1 is good.


I'm so grossed out by non-tippers. It truly takes so little to not be a cheap POS. Especially because most of my tips come from working or middle class people. Looking at you, Beverly Hills...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

cangold said:


> Noticed former drivers don't tip. Had a few and we even talked about tipping .


Same has happened to me


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

cangold said:


> Noticed former drivers don't tip. Had a few and we even talked about tipping .


I always tip Lyft drivers. I don't have a rider account on Uber.

@2015NissanVersa - hey I bought a Nissan Versa for my parents! They love it, nice car


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

When you have a day full of rides that end up with tips, it feels like Uber pay is the tips and the tips is the main pay.


----------

